# ForestyImages.org: The Source for Forest Health and Silviculture Images is now availa



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 30, 2001)

I checked it out, good research material. Good spending of my taxes!


Subject:Re: [TT] ForestyImages.org: The Source for Forest Health and Silviculture Images is now available
Date:Mon, 30 Jul 2001 08:13:27 -0700
From: David Swenk <[email protected]>
Reply-To: Discussions of community and urban forestry <[email protected]>
To:[email protected]





Over 3,300 images of more than 800 insects, diseases, plants, wildlife, and 
management practices taken by over 150 photographers are available. Most 
images were digitized from high-resolution 35mm slides. Multiple levels of 
jpeg format images are downloadable and may be copied and used for any 
non-profit, educational purpose with appropriate credit and copyright 
notice. Although most images are North American in nature, the system also 
contains images of organisms that are Non-U.S. Natives, or are considered 
to be U.S. Invasives. The images are in this system to be used! 

ForestyImages.org utilizes a fully searchable, relational database-driven 
system to track and provide scientific, descriptive and photographic credit 
information. Several search and browse options are available to help 
locate images, including: scientific and common names, and key word 
searches of descriptive information about the image. 

Visit ForestryImages.org at: http://www.ForestryImages.org/ for more 
information and to access the system. Since ForestryImages.org is an 
ongoing project supported by The USDA Forest Service, Forest Health 
Technology Enterprise Team and Washington Office, Forest Health Protection 
Staff, look for many images and new features to be added in ensuing months. 



David W. Swenk, CF
County of Santa Barbara
Planning and Development
624 W. Foster Rd.
Santa Maria, CA 93455
(805)934-6589
Fax: (805)934-6258


----------

